# hp Compaq 6910p slow boot, high CPU.



## 4130sam (Mar 7, 2010)

*hp Compaq 6910p slow boot, high CPU use, hardware problem?*

hey,

I have a compaq 6910p running XP SP3. 
2gb RAM, 
2.0GHz Intel Core 2 Duo T7300
120gb HDD

Two days ago it started running very slow, with the CPU at 100% almost constantly (even at idle). I dualboot windows and linux and after the bios shows, there is a blank screen for about 3 minutes before the bootloader appears. when booting windows XP it takes about another eight minutes, and then roughly another five to login and load everything. Initially I assumed I had a nasty virus and ran a few scans which found nothing. I was going to reinstall windows XP. Then I started suspecting it was a hardware problem because linux, while quicker to load than XP, took a lot longer to load up than usual too. Then I noticed one of the cooling fans, the one underneath at the right, had stopped running, and kicked myself for not noticing earlier. 

My question is, have I damaged my CPU through one of the fans not running? Is the CPU just running slow because it's not being cooled enough? I can hear one fan inside the case still running.. Could it be the beginning of a hard disk failure or something? At this stage I'm pretty sure it's not a software problem, but I could be wrong. Obviously I'm pretty hesitant to turn it on if it's the CPU that's overheating.. 

I'd replace the fan myself, but I don't have the right size screwdriver at the moment, and I'm not convinced that's the problem anyway. I just wanted to get a second opinion before I take it to a shop -- I can't afford to be paying someone to fix problems I could deal with myself. 

Could a virus be causing the 3min hang between bios and bootloader? 


thanks in advance 
sam


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF.

It may be worth doing this:

Go onto the Windows Start Menu, Click on the "Run" option, type "msconfig" without the "" and goto the "Services" Tab, click the tickbox "Hide all Microsoft Services" and then untick all unnecessary services and this will give you a faster boot.


To check the temps when starting up, once the BIOS screen appears, go into BIOS.

Find the temperatures and write them down (It may be worth leaving the screen up and getting a max temp reading), post them here for us to have a look at.

Thanks,
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## 4130sam (Mar 7, 2010)

I just tried to do that and now it gets as far as the bios/bootloader and shuts off. after that it can't be started again for about another five minutes (no reaction from power button) Does this mean it's the CPU? I'm really out of ideas here and I'm worried it's something serious since my parents paid for the laptop.. any other ideas or should I take it to a shop?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would wait for a Hardware Tech to respond because I am not that experienced...

You can still load up the BIOS can't you?

If so, check the temps thing like I asked

Redeye3323 :wave:


----------

